# how many weeks pregnant???



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

So am a bit unsure as to how many weeks pregnant i might be
had frozen transfer of 2 day 5/6 blasts on 14th feb (first day of period before the transfer was 23rd jan)
got a BFP on test date which was 25th Feb but now im trying to work out how many weeks pregnant i am, and im confused whether I am 6 or 7 weeks!
can anyone help?


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi hun.

If they are 5 day blasts, count back 5 days before transfer, then 2 weeks back from there. The difference between that date and today is how far your pregnancy should be 

Hth! Xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Pregnancy is figured either from "last day of no period" or from "conception" (usually the first). So a term pregnancy is actually more than 9 months, it is weird. In your case, you count 14 February subtract 5-6 days for the blasts, subtract 1 day for the time it would've taken if the eggs naturally were released from the ovaries & travelled down the tubes before getting inseminated, then subtract another 14 days to represent the typical time from day 1 to that based on a 28-day cycle with ovulation at midway thru, & you have your day 1 of the 40-week pregnancy. Whew!! I think that puts you at day 1 around January 11-12.... & you are between 6 & 7 weeks....

Easier, look online!!
https://www.ummchealth.com/apps/fertilitycalc/default.aspx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf
etc

I am almost 35 weeks, & even now each secretary/doctor/midwife/govt agency gives me a different count, which is bizarre since with a transfer you know the exact dates....


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

or the simple answer is you are 6 weeks and 4 days pregnant!  EDD: 02 November 2014    (I've just looked on my wheel!  ) xxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww thank you ladies!!!
god ya think the whole IVF process is confusing enough and even when you get a good outcome, it still baffles ya!!! ha!


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I asked this question to my nurse as I had FET on the 13th of feb, when asking my nurse how many weeks i was she said on the day of my transfer i would have been 2 weeks. :S I asked about the embryo being 5 days and she didn't seem to count that too. Bit confusing. I thought I was 7 weeks today but she said i only just turned 6 weeks on thursday, 4 weeks from transfer day. 

I had to have 2 early scans because of spotting (1st one) and heavy bleed (2nd, 2 days later) They seen a yolk and Gest sac but no foetal pole yet but said its too early to tell, it confused me a bit because of my dates i though i would have been able to see one but then she confirmed i was earlier than i thought. 

It's confusing, maybe its cos the embryo would implant later in a ivf cycles than a natural.


----------

